# Passage PC -> Mac



## Benoît XVII (13 Septembre 2005)

Voila ma situation : actuellement malheureux propriétaire d'un pc sensé être puissant, je songe de plus en plus à franchir le cap pour me mettre au Mac...

Car l'univers du pc avec tous ses bugs m'énerve de plus en plus, et à l'heure où j'essaie de me mettre sérieusement à l'étude des logiciels comme dreamweaver / flash / fireworks, je supporte plus de planter pour un oui ou pour un non lorsque je travaille dessus !

Mais, (car il y a un mais) , je connais absolument rien aux mac, et j'aimerai être un peu rassuré avec vos conseils bienveillants (m'en voulez pas si je pose des questions débiles, je suis loin d'être un pro, ne serait ce qu'en informatique en général)


Donc déjà, est il possible de transférer les données d'un pc vers un mac ?   
Est il possible de mettre un pc et un mac en réseau ?   
Savez vous si le logiciel sonicstage fonctionne sur mac ? ou y a t il un équivalent ? (parce que c'est sensé marcher sur pc mais pour ma part impossible de le faire fonctionner, et c'est bien ch*ant quand on sait que c'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour enregistrer ma musique sur mon ordi sans investir dans du matériel trop couteux )   
Y aurait il des atouts du mac par rapport au pc qui pourraient s'ajouter à la liste des arguments pour l'achat prochain d'un mac?   
D'après vous, Mac OS serait il intuitif pour quelqu'un comme moi ?   
Les périphériques que j'utilise comme l'imprimante par exemple a t elle des chances de fonctionner sur mac ? 
 Bref, voila les questions qui me viennent à l'esprit pour le moment, mais si vous avez des réponses à des questions que j'aurais pu oublier de poser, je les accepte aussi ^^


----------



## ntx (13 Septembre 2005)

Bonsoir,


			
				Benoît XVII a dit:
			
		

> Donc déjà, est il possible de transférer les données d'un pc vers un mac ?


oui


> Est il possible de mettre un pc et un mac en réseau ?


oui


> Savez vous si le logiciel sonicstage fonctionne sur mac ? ou y a t il un équivalent ? (parce que c'est sensé marcher sur pc mais pour ma part impossible de le faire fonctionner, et c'est bien ch*ant quand on sait que c'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour enregistrer ma musique sur mon ordi sans investir dans du matériel trop couteux )


GrarageBand ? Offert gracieusement avec tout nouveau Mac 


> Y aurait il des atouts du mac par rapport au pc qui pourraient s'ajouter à la liste des arguments pour l'achat prochain d'un mac?


Pas de virus, de spyware !


> D'après vous, Mac OS serait il intuitif pour quelqu'un comme moi ?


oui


> Les périphériques que j'utilise comme l'imprimante par exemple a t elle des chances de fonctionner sur mac ?


oui


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2005)

Benoît XVII a dit:
			
		

> [*]Donc déjà, est il possible de transférer les données d'un pc vers un mac ?


oui, pour la grande majorité des applications.   


> [*]Est il possible de mettre un pc et un mac en réseau ?


Oui, bien sur   


> [*]Savez vous si le logiciel sonicstage fonctionne sur mac ? ou y a t il un équivalent ? (parce que c'est sensé marcher sur pc mais pour ma part impossible de le faire fonctionner, et c'est bien ch*ant quand on sait que c'est la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour enregistrer ma musique sur mon ordi sans investir dans du matériel trop couteux )


Je ne connais pas sonicstage, mais en allant faire un saut sur le site (sony, je ne me trompe pas de produit ?) les fonctions sont celles de iTunes ? Sinon s'il s'agit d'un séquenceur, garageband est fourni avec les machines autres que powermac et powerbook   


> [*]Y aurait il des atouts du mac par rapport au pc qui pourraient s'ajouter à la liste des arguments pour l'achat prochain d'un mac?


Tellement que je n'ai pas le temps de tout écrire  


> [*]D'après vous, Mac OS serait il intuitif pour quelqu'un comme moi ?


Oui, surement, os X est intuitif pour tout le monde.  


> [*]Les périphériques que j'utilise comme l'imprimante par exemple a t elle des chances de fonctionner sur mac ?


J'imlagine qu'il s'agit d'une Epson ou d'une Lexmark, ou Canon ou HP. La très grandes majorités des imprimantes sont reconnues.

A plus sur Mac.
Mais précise ce que tu fais avec sonicstage. Tu as un vaio, c'est ça ?


----------



## Benoît XVII (13 Septembre 2005)

euh, en fait, oui, j'ai un lecteur MD sony pour qui est performant pour m'enregistrer au piano. Sonicstage est un logiciel qui serait sensé (entre autres) transférer mes musiques du lecteur à l'ordi, s'il fonctionnait !


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Septembre 2005)

Benoît XVII a dit:
			
		

> euh, en fait, oui, j'ai un lecteur MD sony pour qui est performant pour m'enregistrer au piano. Sonicstage est un logiciel qui serait sensé (entre autres) transférer mes musiques du lecteur à l'ordi, s'il fonctionnait !


Switche et tu seras comblé ... tes inquiétudes ont été les nôtres avant toi et tu ne verras aucuns regrets dans nos yeux ...


----------



## Benoît XVII (14 Septembre 2005)

oui, en fait je suis déjà convaincu de bien faire en prenant une telle décision, mais, un tel investissement ne se fait pas si facilement, c'est comême bien cher ! Donc, même si je suis prêt à mettre le prix pour la qualité, je veux être à 100% sûr de moi, plutôt qu'à 95, comme je l'étais jusqu'à il y a peu !


----------



## Benoît XVII (14 Septembre 2005)

Sinon, autre question, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y aurait une histoire de changement de processeur d'ici peu, vers intel ? 
Est ce que cela a aura vraiment une incidence ? Vaut il mieux attendre que ça soit fait pour investir dans un mac? Sachant que, si c'est en 2006, j'imagine mal devoir attendre... 

Enfin, j'utilise un ordi pour : aller sur internet (pour ça pas trop de problème avec mon pc (mis à part les virus)), pour éditer un site web avec la suite studio mx 2004 de macromedia (avec le pc ça bugue beaucoup), pour enregistrer et retoucher ma propre musique (avec le pc ça plante), et bientôt pour gérer des vidéos pour m'assister dans la création de courts métrages (j'ose imaginer que mon pc supportera pas) ... et donc le changement aura du mal à se faire vraiment attendre...

euh sinon, je viens de me rendre compte (un peu tard) que mon topic n'a pas du tout été posté dans la bonne partie du forum  donc bon j'en profite pour m'excuser de ce petit écart


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Septembre 2005)

Benoît XVII a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, autre question, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y aurait une histoire de changement de processeur d'ici peu, vers intel ?
> Est ce que cela a aura vraiment une incidence ? Vaut il mieux attendre que ça soit fait pour investir dans un mac? Sachant que, si c'est en 2006, j'imagine mal devoir attendre...
> 
> Enfin, j'utilise un ordi pour : aller sur internet (pour ça pas trop de problème avec mon pc (mis à part les virus)), pour éditer un site web avec la suite studio mx 2004 de macromedia (avec le pc ça bugue beaucoup), pour enregistrer et retoucher ma propre musique (avec le pc ça plante), et bientôt pour gérer des vidéos pour m'assister dans la création de courts métrages (j'ose imaginer que mon pc supportera pas) ... et donc le changement aura du mal à se faire vraiment attendre...
> ...


Si tu prend un mac maintenant, il sera pas has been en 2006 si c'est ce que tu veux savoir..., tu pars pour de longue années sans soucis...
Maintenant pour le choix, le iMac G5 me parait pas mal pour l'utilisation que tu envisages.
Peut-etre pour la video si tu tapes dans le très lourd se tourner vers un PowerMac (bipro) mais bon faut vraiment en avoir l'usage (et les moyens   )...


----------



## JPTK (14 Septembre 2005)

Benoît XVII a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, autre question, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y aurait une histoire de changement de processeur d'ici peu, vers intel ?
> Est ce que cela a aura vraiment une incidence ?



Oui, cependant, si tu achètes un mac aujourd'hui, t'as pas de soucis à faire, il ne sera pas obsolète parce que les mac intel arrivent, ou du moins pas plus qu'après un "classique renouvellement de gamme", la transition sera assurée comme d'habitude.

Pour le reste, tu vas être heureux avec ton mac parce que vu ton usage, il sera idéal et adieu les plantages


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2005)

Benoît XVII a dit:
			
		

> euh, en fait, oui, j'ai un lecteur MD sony pour qui est performant pour m'enregistrer au piano. Sonicstage est un logiciel qui serait sensé (entre autres) transférer mes musiques du lecteur à l'ordi, s'il fonctionnait !


 
Alors pour transférer d'un MD vers le Mac il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de brancher la sortie son du MD vers l'entrée son du Mac  et de numériser le son entrant.

Pour t'enregistrer au piano, pour peu que tu prennes un Mac Portable (avec entrée son), rien de plus simple que de t'enregistrer directement avec le Mac


----------



## Benoît XVII (14 Septembre 2005)

euh, question bête, sur un imac G5 il y a une entrée son ? parce qu'à force d'y regarder, ça me semble être celui qui me conviendrait le mieux


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2005)

oui, mais elle ne fonctionne qu'avec un niveau "ligne". Ce n'est pas une entrée micro standard.


----------



## Benoît XVII (14 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais elle ne fonctionne qu'avec un niveau "ligne". Ce n'est pas une entrée micro standard.



?? c'est quoi ça ??


----------



## r0rk4l (14 Septembre 2005)

Je pense, du moins sur mes tables de mixage ca a tjr été comme ca, qu'il y a un truc avec l'amplification  mais ca doit passer pour un md!


----------



## Benoît XVII (15 Septembre 2005)

euh, mais donc je peux pas connecter mon micro à l'ordi ? même avec un adaptateur ? (je suis désolé mais j'ai du mal à comprendre )


----------



## da capo (15 Septembre 2005)

Benoît XVII a dit:
			
		

> euh, mais donc je peux pas connecter mon micro à l'ordi ? même avec un adaptateur ? (je suis désolé mais j'ai du mal à comprendre )


Ce n'est qu'un problème d'impédance.
Tiens, sur ta chane hifi, tu as des entrées "line" sur lesquelles tu peux brancher indiféremment un lecteur cd, un tuner, un md etc. Tous ces appareils disposent de sorties préamplifiées.
Par contre une platine disque classique ne l'est pas et il y a donc une entrée phono spécifique.

Sur une table de mix, c'est particulièrement évident tu as des sélecteurs "lin" ou "mic".

Donc, le iMac dispose d'une entrée de type "line". Si tu veux y brancher un micro, celui-ci devra auparavant voir son signal préamplifié par une table de mix ou tout autre dispositif équivalent.


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Septembre 2005)

Benoît XVII a dit:
			
		

> euh, mais donc je peux pas connecter mon micro à l'ordi ? même avec un adaptateur ? (je suis désolé mais j'ai du mal à comprendre )


Une entrée du type "line" nécessite un signal d'au moins 200mv pour fonctionner convenablement
Or le signal généré par un micro est d'environ 2mv soit 100 fois trop peu ... c'est pourquoi on a l'impression qu'il ne fonctionne pas car on entend rien.

On doit donc préamplifier le signal provenant du micro pour pouvoir l'utiliser


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Septembre 2005)

Même les powerbook sont livrés avec iLife (mais je ne sais pas pour les powermac)

et personne ne parle d'iMovie qui est dans iLife est qui permet de faire du montage vidéo (pas pro mais pas mal  )

voila.


----------



## da capo (16 Septembre 2005)

Les powerMac sont la gamme pro et ne disposent pas de iLife.
J'ai même l'impression que le fait que les powerbook en soient doté est assez récent.


----------



## Benoît XVII (19 Septembre 2005)

donc euh... si je comprends bien. Si je branche une chaine hi fi à mon mac et que j'enregistre à partir d'elle via un micro, je pourrais enregistrer de la musique sur le mac ? (ou j'ai vraiment rien compris? (ce qui m'étonnerait pas))


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Les powerMac sont la gamme pro et ne disposent pas de iLife.
> J'ai même l'impression que le fait que les powerbook en soient doté est assez récent.




mon Power mac G5 était livré avec ilife 05 !


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2005)

Benoît XVII a dit:
			
		

> donc euh... si je comprends bien. Si je branche une chaine hi fi à mon mac et que j'enregistre à partir d'elle via un micro, je pourrais enregistrer de la musique sur le mac ? (ou j'ai vraiment rien compris? (ce qui m'étonnerait pas))




Moi c'est ta phrase que j'ai pas comprise  

En tout cas, en reliant le mac à la chaîne, tu peux donc évidemment enregistrer ce qui provient de la chaîne, en rentrant sur la prise micro du pm.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ta phrase que j'ai pas comprise
> 
> En tout cas, en reliant le mac à la chaîne, tu peux donc évidemment enregistrer ce qui provient de la chaîne, en rentrant sur la prise micro du pm.



bien sur ke oui ,C facile...jele fé ca aussi...


----------



## r e m y (19 Septembre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi c'est ta phrase que j'ai pas comprise
> 
> En tout cas, en reliant le mac à la chaîne, tu peux donc évidemment enregistrer ce qui provient de la chaîne, en rentrant sur la prise micro du pm.


jaipatoucompri n'a pas tout compris? Etonnant!


Mais je confirme (car moi j'ai compris) que si tu branches un micro sur ta chaine et que la sortie audio de l'ampli de ta chaine est reliée à l'entrée "line in" du Mac, alors OUI tu peux enregistrer ta prise de son en numérique sur le Mac.


----------



## Benoît XVII (19 Septembre 2005)

merci ^^ désolé pour ma tournure de phrase qui, je l'accorde, est assée bizare, après relecture...

Je crois que j'ai eu toutes les réponses aux questions que j'ai pu me poser pour le moment, l'étape suivante devrait donc en toute logique être l'achat... Je pense m'être fixé sur un imac G5 avec pas mal de RAM en plus... donc à bientôt sans doute, pour mes questions post-achat !!


----------



## Benoît XVII (14 Octobre 2005)

Voila !!! j'ai enfin fait l'acquisition du mac tant attendu !!!  Premier constat, c'est beau... 2e constat, j'ai eu aucun problème pour configurer ma connexion internet !!! (miraculeux ^^) ... Et pourtant, ça ne fait que 10 minutes que j'ai allumé mon ordi. Enfin, évidemment, rien d'extraordinaire pour un mac, j'imagine, mais ça fait tellement plaisir  Merci pour tous vos conseils donc ! (le seul petit problème que j'ai rencontré pour le moment, c'est pour trouver la place du point d'exclamation sur le clavier  A ce stade, avec mon dernier pc, le 1er problème que j'avais rencontré, une fois internet configuré, c'est l'envahissement de l'ordi par des virus exploitant des failles de windows...)


Bon enfin, sinon, j'ai opté pour un imac G5 20' 1ghz et 250 Go.

Bon, merci à vous tous !


----------

